# Looking for Texas Holey Rock



## Bone Daddy (Aug 19, 2009)

Can anyone out there help me locate some decently priced Texas Holey Rock for my new 75g Malawi tank? I currently am setting up the tank. I am cycling it with a couple blue gaurammi, a huge golden severum, and a newly acquired sydonis cat, all of which will be relocated once the Malawi come. I want to get the rock next in order to start the process of attaining the proper ph, and cause I enjoy the look of it. Does anyone have any reputable links to dealers out there that will not kill me on shipping? I appreciate all feed back. Thanks a ton!


----------



## mx22 (Jul 13, 2009)

I think this is one of those things - unless you are Texas, holey rock won't be cheap. I've bought mine both on Ebay and at LFS and neither was cheap...

Cheers!


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

Any more than $3 per lb and your getting cheated. :thumb:


----------



## mx22 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hthundar - where are you getting yours from?


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

I saw a post on here yesterday where somebody was getting it for $.10/lb from a local place. Might want to search for that post and see if they'd be willing to grab you some.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

mx22 said:


> Hthundar - where are you getting yours from?


I get mine from different LFS. I wouldn't recommend getting them online. There tends to be a lot of **** and roots stuck in some of the rock, and thats going to make more work for you.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

Hthundar said:


> mx22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hthundar - where are you getting yours from?
> ...


got mine online, no issues besides the cost.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

So, if you live in TX.....where do you get it? I've heard around the Austin area? I live in north TX but, if I can find it for free, I'm all over it


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

I think it's more common in Central TX, but I'm in NC, so I'm not a reputable source of info on this one. Dealer I got mine from is in Central TX, and he always has some very nice pieces.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Austin is central tx :wink: That's about a 4 hr drive for me. I think I might make a road trip and get me some holey rock......maybe try to find a lot and make a killing on ebay


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

AHEM... don't forget me when you make it big. Not looking for handouts, just really good deals.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The way to get holey rock is too get the right type friends first. These friends will have an RV, be retired, and travel to South Tex for the winter. On the way through they will stop in the Austin, San Antonio area and pick some for free.  The rock is free, the shipping kills you. Come mow my yard and you may not want to see those holey rocks ever again. :lol:


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> The way to get holey rock is too get the right type friends first. These friends will have an RV, be retired, and travel to South Tex for the winter. On the way through they will stop in the Austin, San Antonio area and pick some for free.  The rock is free, the shipping kills you. Come mow my yard and you may not want to see those holey rocks ever again. :lol:


I take it you have some you'd like to get rid of?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I realized about two minutes after I posted that there could be questions about sending some cross country. I know this is going to sound really cold but once I got it picked up and tucked away against a back fence, there has not been any desire to move it again.  The former owner of the house thought it great stuff to decorate and edge flower beds. For me it has too many things that stick out and grab the mower. I've apparently moved to Texas just in time for them to break a record for the most days over 100. The old record is from 1925 and only a couple days are needed to break that. No, thanks. I will not be wanting to pick up rocks till maybe January. Possibly January 2211.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

don't worry, we'll still be looking for deals then


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Actually for those interested in getting some shipped to them, there is another way to go. I have not looked too much but in wandering around on the San Antonio and Austin Craiglist, I have seen folks wanting to get rid of holey rock. There are several differing definitions of "holey rock". It may take some caution to make sure what they have is what you want enough to pay shipping, etc. We do all know there are crooks out and about, right? :roll:

Perhaps I should not be so harse as to call them crooks. Maybe they just "misspoke" as the old story goes. :wink:


----------

